# Bob Edwards: XM a breathe of fresh air, all things considered



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Getting to talk the talk his way*

Saying he was micromanaged at NPR's "Morning Edition," Bob Edwards says he is enjoying the freedom he has on satellite radio. In his old job, management told him what to do and then demoted him after 30 years of service. But he did have 13 million loyal listeners and a pension plan.

In his new job, he is with a station that has maybe 5 million listeners and he has no pension. But he has his own show, with his name on it, and management treats him like a star.

It's been one year since Bob Edwards was abruptly shelved at National Public Radio's "Morning Edition" and subsequently decided to leave public radio, moving to XM Satellite Radio to host "The Bob Edwards Show." All things considered, he likes where he landed. "These are people who get me," he said. "And I appreciate that."
...









*Bob Edwards*

Full story @ CalendarLive.com


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

One of my favorite radio personalities on XM


----------

